# Furry sites/societies are a new thing to me, so I have some questions.



## Prehistorik (Jan 29, 2022)

Hi!

I've decided to make this thread, cause I'm very curious about the answers. Maybe people who know the furry part of online world could help.
I've enjoyed furry art as far back as the era of Eric W. Schwartz' art on Amiga CDs. I've browsed some furry art sites some years ago, but stopped in early 2010s. Since then I was completely out until I've encountered some discussions in comment sections of some non-furry sites. Finally decided to make an account here now and would love to know the answers to the questions below.

Questions are very different and in random order

1
- Is there a site/place which allows finding people of exact same art interests? Maybe there are art style names? Just like there are games called "souls-like", maybe there are names for specific art styles or content?

2
- Is there a website/post/video explaining how complicated and different group of people exist withing the generalized "furries"? Would you think developing such an explantion guide would be a good idea?
- related to the above. If I'm a minority of minority within a minority, and repeat that 100x, maybe it's a good idea to create a place where people could find matches? Not like girlfriend/boyfriend type of matches, but there are so many different people who cannot stand others, and all within "furry". I was never among furry people online, just read some occasional comments on non furry websites, and learned about how hated the furries are, but also that so many people within the fandom hate other sub-groups. Some hate others for being cringy, some of these cringy ones who are hated for being cringy, hate others who enjoy NSFW furry art. Some of others may hate another subgroup for a kink they dislike cause they think the kink means the same as other bad kink, so everyone who enjoys this must be evil (for example: dragon vore, I've seen furries who wished people who like this, should be in jail as they're surely cannibals too - which is beyond dumb). Some hate "fursonas", some fursuiters, some people who have different political views. Divisions, divisions, divisions. That can be tiresome.

3
- Do old people, who enjoy only straight furry art, exist within the community? Notice I didn't write "furries" as at this point it's impossible to understand what that means. I'm way over 40. To be frank, I ask this cause I'm curious if I should buzz off or is there hope of finding people to talk about furry art and other topics. Especially if I'm not interested in basically all of the most popular (among "furries") things, which will narrow it down by quite a lot

4
- Where's VR at, in terms of furry part of it? I've seen VR chat, but that's rather simplistic. Is there anything more advanced being worked on anywhere? It would have to be for expensive PCs, with powerful hardware for detailed characters and the high-end tech for full body tracking. 

5
- Are there youtubers/sites/etc. who are intelligent and willing to spend time on fighting the bad PR about people who enjoy furry art? It's so dumb I need to hide the fact I enjoy art just because most people have a really dumb idea what it means.

6
- Is there a place to ask what happens with inactive artists? I wish to know if they will ever create more art. Some are silent since a few years, some since a decade, some since almost two. Where/who should I ask?

7
- Is creating a few topics in a short time allowed? Assuming they are very different topics, of course. I have so many topics I wanted to talk about over the years. 

8
- One last question and this is just me being lazy for which I apologize in advance. Is there any A.I based plugin for photoshop or other drawing software which helps changing the line to fur? I mean, if the art has arms and legs drawn with a simple line/outline. It would have to either have a direction as an input controlled by the artists, or determined by A.I. This is what I've spend hours on, modifying furry art to more "furry" art, and I was really curious if it can be done faster  If it's against the forum rules, as it should be in art section, let me change this to "what A.I stuff for furries" is out or in development. Seen Face Swap some years ago. What awesome stuff is out there now? 


Thank you for reading all this and even more if anyone bothered to answer any of the questions.


----------



## Pomorek (Jan 31, 2022)

Hello! First of all, it would be much better to put this thread under General or Community Discussion - here in Off Topic it gets under the radar very much.

I can't answer all of your questions, but at least some of them: 



Prehistorik said:


> Do old people, who enjoy only straight furry art, exist within the community?


They (_us?_... define "old"!) surely exist. One of the greatest supporters of my art on FA is over 60. And there are others like him. But they aren't to be found here on the forums, at least not in any huge numbers; the population of regular forum users is actually a tiny minority compared to the main site. To anticipate your possible question, there isn't a single place where these people congregate, it is rather a loose, informal group giving/sharing comments on art and keeping in touch this way. At least that's what it looks like from my perspective.



Prehistorik said:


> Where's VR at, in terms of furry part of it? I've seen VR chat, but that's rather simplistic. Is there anything more advanced being worked on anywhere? It would have to be for expensive PCs, with powerful hardware for detailed characters and the high-end tech for full body tracking.


Yes, this is pretty much simplistic at the moment. If it was much more realistic, I might have been working with it myself, being much into realistic furry-themed 3D. I am aware of some attempts at this kind of thing in VR but the performance was said to be poor. 



Prehistorik said:


> Is creating a few topics in a short time allowed? Assuming they are very different topics, of course. I have so many topics I wanted to talk about over the years.


If the topics are different, this should be fine. Just make sure they are placed in appropriate sections. 

Hope that helps at least a little!


----------



## Prehistorik (Jan 31, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> Hello! First of all, it would be much better to put this thread under General or Community Discussion - here in Off Topic it gets under the radar very much.
> 
> I can't answer all of your questions, but at least some of them:
> 
> ...


Thank you for a reply.
By old I meant how majority of people here sees people like me, in the 40s and 50s (or even 30s, the biggest cultural difference is between <30 and older, I think.)
Regarding the off-topic section. Thank you for letting me know this is not the correct one. Now what do I do? Delete this and create again? Ask a moderator for help? I don't want to get banned for spam.
Performance being too slow for complicated models in VR - this might change when more devs target PS5 for PSVR2 and comparable PC specs. Also, if you're a dev who actually consider working with VR for furry content, send me a message, and I will gladly share my ideas or at least thoughts on how current ideas and technology could be used for absolutely awesome results for furry VR. The future looks awesome, but furry community will have to work together for quite some time to make it happen. There's a lot of coding work to do, but everything is actually achievable today.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 31, 2022)

Prehistorik said:


> - Do old people, who enjoy only straight furry art, exist within the community? Notice I didn't write "furries" as at this point it's impossible to understand what that means. I'm way over 40. To be frank, I ask this cause I'm curious if I should buzz off or is there hope of finding people to talk about furry art and other topics. Especially if I'm not interested in basically all of the most popular (among "furries") things, which will narrow it down by quite a lot


Older people generally exist in the community, as well as those that only enjoy specific art. Sometimes these two demographics correlate.

So yeh. Your fine.  



Prehistorik said:


> One last question and this is just me being lazy for which I apologize in advance. Is there any A.I based plugin for photoshop or other drawing software which helps changing the line to fur? I mean, if the art has arms and legs drawn with a simple line/outline. It would have to either have a direction as an input controlled by the artists, or determined by A.I.


I don't know any of those filters, but with a drawing tablets and a few hours of practise drawing fur should not be a problem.



Prehistorik said:


> - Is there a place to ask what happens with inactive artists? I wish to know if they will ever create more art. Some are silent since a few years, some since a decade, some since almost two. Where/who should I ask?


Finding people is generally different. If they've left the fandom, usually there's no way to find where they went, sadly :/


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Feb 1, 2022)

Prehistorik said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've decided to make this thread, cause I'm very curious about the answers. Maybe people who know the furry part of online world could help.
> I've enjoyed furry art as far back as the era of Eric W. Schwartz' art on Amiga CDs. I've browsed some furry art sites some years ago, but stopped in early 2010s. Since then I was completely out until I've encountered some discussions in comment sections of some non-furry sites. Finally decided to make an account here now and would love to know the answers to the questions below.
> ...


I have not seen anything like this personally. Deviant however does have an algorithm to feature content similar to previously view/faved content on their front page that you might like.



Prehistorik said:


> 2
> - Is there a website/post/video explaining how complicated and different group of people exist withing the generalized "furries"?


I think "the fandom" does a good job representing a lot of different groups of people; of course they could only include so much for length,  but it does have quite a bit covered. 






Prehistorik said:


> Would you think developing such an explantion guide would be a good idea?


I am unsure if this would even be manageable as everyone is an individual. If someone wanted to do an specific list I don't see why not as long as it not as mean spirited thing.



Prehistorik said:


> - related to the above. If I'm a minority of minority within a minority, and repeat that 100x, maybe it's a good idea to create a place where people could find matches?


Making or running a site group, telegram channel, or discord server works really well for these purposes.



Prehistorik said:


> Not like girlfriend/boyfriend type of matches, but there are so many different people who cannot stand others, and all within "furry". I was never among furry people online, just read some occasional comments on non furry websites, and learned about how hated the furries are, but also that so many people within the fandom hate other sub-groups. Some hate others for being cringy, some of these cringy ones who are hated for being cringy, hate others who enjoy NSFW furry art. Some of others may hate another subgroup for a kink they dislike cause they think the kink means the same as other bad kink, so everyone who enjoys this must be evil (for example: dragon vore, I've seen furries who wished people who like this, should be in jail as they're surely cannibals too - which is beyond dumb). Some hate "fursonas", some fursuiters, some people who have different political views. Divisions, divisions, divisions. That can be tiresome.
> 
> 3
> - Do old people, who enjoy only straight furry art, exist within the community? Notice I didn't write "furries" as at this point it's impossible to understand what that means. I'm way over 40. To be frank, I ask this cause I'm curious if I should buzz off or is there hope of finding people to talk about furry art and other topics. Especially if I'm not interested in basically all of the most popular (among "furries") things, which will narrow it down by quite a lot


Of course!
If you want actual statistics like age and orientations I suggest furscience. https://furscience.com/


Prehistorik said:


> 4
> - Where's VR at, in terms of furry part of it? I've seen VR chat, but that's rather simplistic. Is there anything more advanced being worked on anywhere? It would have to be for expensive PCs, with powerful hardware for detailed characters and the high-end tech for full body tracking.


The most popular right now is vr chat and secondlife. You do not need anything amazing to run them though graphic may be chopped a bit it will function fine. If someone wanted a custom avatar, commissioning the right artist could cost a bit unless you do the research. Alternatively for this you do not have to have a headset to interact, keyboard and mouse can suffice as well.


Prehistorik said:


> 5
> - Are there youtubers/sites/etc. who are intelligent and willing to spend time on fighting the bad PR about people who enjoy furry art? It's so dumb I need to hide the fact I enjoy art just because most people have a really dumb idea what it means.


You shouldn't have to hide that you like furry or are one. Embracing it can make you so much more stronger for it and additionally the relief it brings. If anyone has an issue with it its because they are ignorant to the stigmas that are out there. They need education about the fandom. I find educating them can really flip there view on it. (I've turned some people furry by doing this.) 



Prehistorik said:


> 6
> - Is there a place to ask what happens with inactive artists? I wish to know if they will ever create more art. Some are silent since a few years, some since a decade, some since almost two. Where/who should I ask?


This can be a bit tricky since there is no real way of knowing. Messaging them directly on any of their socials and it might give a response.


Prehistorik said:


> 7
> - Is creating a few topics in a short time allowed? Assuming they are very different topics, of course. I have so many topics I wanted to talk about over the years.


I don't see this as an issue as long as the categories are right and rules are followed. If your worried could space the posting times out.


Prehistorik said:


> 8
> - One last question and this is just me being lazy for which I apologize in advance. Is there any A.I based plugin for photoshop or other drawing software which helps changing the line to fur? I mean, if the art has arms and legs drawn with a simple line/outline. It would have to either have a direction as an input controlled by the artists, or determined by A.I. This is what I've spend hours on, modifying furry art to more "furry" art, and I was really curious if it can be done faster  If it's against the forum rules, as it should be in art section, let me change this to "what A.I stuff for furries" is out or in development. Seen Face Swap some years ago. What awesome stuff is out there now?


Perhaps a filter if you mean like fur in general as a skin texture? Or do you mean like snapchat kind of filter were its something totally different, in which case would need to be it own thing like an app or new software.



Prehistorik said:


> Thank you for reading all this and even more if anyone bothered to answer any of the questions.


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 1, 2022)

Prehistorik said:


> Regarding the off-topic section. Thank you for letting me know this is not the correct one. Now what do I do? Delete this and create again? Ask a moderator for help? I don't want to get banned for spam.


No need to delete this, looks like your thread got noticed, as you're getting some answers. 



Prehistorik said:


> Performance being too slow for complicated models in VR - this might change when more devs target PS5 for PSVR2 and comparable PC specs. Also, if you're a dev who actually consider working with VR for furry content, send me a message, and I will gladly share my ideas or at least thoughts on how current ideas and technology could be used for absolutely awesome results for furry VR. The future looks awesome, but furry community will have to work together for quite some time to make it happen. There's a lot of coding work to do, but everything is actually achievable today.


Ah no, I'm no dev or anything like that. The only things I know about VR is what other people tell me. But in my art I'm using 3D, trying to take things realistically and with good quality. If VR was allowing similar level of realism (and if I could afford the hardware to try it, lol), I'd probably get involved. I've been in contact with a person trying something like this, but I was told that the performance was very poor even on a high-end hardware. In any case, every image in my gallery needed many minutes of rendering, so it's not even close to real time. 

You're welcome to tell me your ideas anyway.


----------



## NumbersNumbersNumbers (Feb 1, 2022)

1. Usually you can find like-minded people through art/fanfic tags. This involves a bit of effort on the part of the user but its possible. It just takes time.

2. That I know of there is no semi-mainstream video or guide explaining the fandom in that much depth. The closest thing I can think of off the top of my head is fredrik knudsen's video on the fandom as an overview and the in-depth videos covering various conventions made by other internet creators. The fandom itself is so vast I think covering every part of it in one video would be near impossible. There are so many different parts of it functioning independently of each other it would be hard to try to fit everything into one place. 

2.1 I would not describe being a furry as being a minority although many people of other minorities (race, sexuality, gender, etc) might identify themselves as furries. Being a furry is just having a niche interest in anthro characters and that's generally where that label stops. And as for the dividing of the community idea... I am one of those people who do not like how porn obsessed the fandom as a whole seems to be and how sexual behavior is kind of encouraged, but this is just a general annoyance that I have with the community based on a few personal interactions. You can avoid a LOT of that stuff if you just do not seek it out. And the untagged fetish content you generally just become desensitized to after a while.

2.3 As for the political shit I feel like the community has been pretty good at calling out and getting rid of bad actors. If you cant play nice with others and see people as having human rights based on their race, gender, religion, or sexual orientation you should not be participating in the community. Because that is what it more or less comes down to oftentimes. Its not about being divisive, its not about keeping ourselves and the community safe. We have failed at that by sexualizing our community heavily and making it somewhat of a safe haven for some pretty terrible people. But as far as other issues of politics are concerned I think we are doing a pretty okish job at keeping bad people out. 

3. I mean yeah, they do. A lot of people are probably 40+ and are active here. However, with the wording of your question, I want to clarify that the furry community is not an inherently sexual community. Being a furry is not a sexual thing. If you are here for sexual reasons, there are parts of the fandom that accommodate that, but that's not why the fandom exists. I again blame this misconception on the people in the fandom who sexualize everything about it but that is a different rant altogether. 

4. VR is becoming a large chunk of the furry community rn. A lot of people use it as a method of RP, socialization, and other shit. And given how flexible VR chat is and how versatile it is, this seems to be where things will stay for while. 

5. Im not sure. Most furry YouTubers already make an efforts in doing that but shit generally gets pushed back when one acts a fool or with situations like Sappho. 

6. Not really. Some people just move on with their lives or do not want to post furry art anymore. That happens with literally all fandoms. 

8. I do not think that exists. I would also advise against taking artists work and modifying it for your own uses. Even if you are not posting it online this is going in a direction that is somewhat weird and I know personally I would not feel comfortable with somebody taking my art and doing that to it.


----------



## Prehistorik (Feb 2, 2022)

OttoVonBismarcksAss said:


> is fredrik knudsen's video on


What is the title? Down the rabbit hole?

About minority. I didn't mean  feeling like one. I don't identify as anything, I don't care about my social status, about what people think about me, all that is completely not my world. I just meant being in minority of minority, just in math, percentage. Within the minority you'll get even smaller minority, and then tens of levels more, you'll get like 0,01% of the people with shared opinions, visual taste and such. I don't mind, not complaining. Just that it will be nearly impossible to have anyone left at the end. I have some experience with people. It's such a waste of time when you talk to someone about what you  like, then step on one thing which creates a conflict, and then suddenly you have an enemy instead of a friend. And on the other hand, it's pointless to look for people who enjoy the same art as you do, if it then turns out, that you actually like the opposite, and just liked one art piece through sheer coincidence. If you make the survey about what people enjoying furry art like to look at, you can be sure 90% of most popular stuff is what I don't like. I wondered if there's any way of finding like-minded people faster. If not, I have some idea, which may help. Maybe one day I'll work on that and who knows, maybe it will help. Thing is I'm neither a coder, nor some really smart person. Pointless to make a redundant work and even if not, the results won't be that great. Unless someone helps to improve it later on, so sure, I can try.


OttoVonBismarcksAss said:


> As for the political shit I feel like the community has been pretty good at calling out and getting rid of bad actors. If you cant play nice with others and see people as having human rights based on their race, gender, religion, or sexual orientation you should not be participating in the community. Because that is what it more or less comes down to oftentimes. Its not about being divisive, its not about keeping ourselves and the community safe. We have failed at that by sexualizing our community heavily and making it somewhat of a safe haven for some pretty terrible people. But as far as other issues of politics are concerned I think we are doing a pretty okish job at keeping bad people out.


Well, I would strongly disagree, but since political views are so often the reason of losing any respect or worse among people (in general, not in this fandom) even explaining why would make me frowned upon, by some of the extremists on either side, and that's bad as those extremists often tend to be the most talented artists. I hate when people push politics into hobbies like this or any other. It's just really unfortunate. People should focus on what unites them, not what divides them. Even if it's something they don't like themselves.




OttoVonBismarcksAss said:


> 3. I mean yeah, they do. A lot of people are probably 40+ and are active here. However, with the wording of your question, I want to clarify that the furry community is not an inherently sexual community. Being a furry is not a sexual thing. If you are here for sexual reasons, there are parts of the fandom that accommodate that, but that's not why the fandom exists. I again blame this misconception on the people in the fandom who sexualize everything about it but that is a different rant altogether.


I saw good arguments against the opponents in a dispute between two furries fighting who's more wrong. One was for NSFW content, the other against it. Personally, I do like both. I enjoy looking at nice things. I enjoy the fantasy vibe, I like to look at beautiful art, and it just so happens with characters, I find furries to be way, way more beautiful than humans. So I like that and it's more than 50% of why I like furry art. But I also like the NSFW part of the drawings. One doesn't have to be against another. I've seen sick people who create bad PR for furries, I can guess what you mean, but I get the feeling I would not agree with your aforementioned rant, if it ever gets written 


VR
I looked at VR chat videos. Seems like all what happens currently in VR Chat is sadly not within my interests. Characters look way too simplistic and I don't look for what most of the people there do - acceptance, socialization, talking in fuwwy OwO language or acting in a way many call "cringy".
RP? - hard to say. Not with this simplistic graphics, not with such low quality animation and tracking, but if it's like Star Trek's holodeck, but you just see a character instead of your body and you, for example, want to wonder through a fantasy forest together or watch some magic tricks done by your friends - sure, that will be awesome. I just wish it happens during my lifetime, not in 2060. 




OttoVonBismarcksAss said:


> I do not think that exists. I would also advise against taking artists work and modifying it for your own uses. Even if you are not posting it online this is going in a direction that is somewhat weird and I know personally I would not feel comfortable with somebody taking my art and doing that to it.


I'm sorry to say but I don't understand your point of view on this one. I take art I like a bit. I modify it. Now looking at it brings me joy. Even if it's just color change. Or the difference in terms of skinny/fat where original doesn't fit your taste perfectly. Now, why would you treat your art as some sentient being who has feeling? I'm really sorry but I am unable to understand that. Changing just a bit helps a lot when your are a perfectionist with a niche visual taste. Even if it was, then I wouldn't see your point, but just to be clear, I'm talking what I personally did with the original art, and it was not anything sexual. Just a nice foxy lady, which went from nice to beautiful in my eyes, after I adjusted a few things. Why would that bother anyone? But I understand the other part, that if there's no permission, I cannot post it. That's simple to understand. But then again, why not to enjoy the modified art if, for example, the original artist died 20 years ago.
Anyway.
I hope there's going to be some AI which helps. Maybe automatically turn human outline character into a fur character. Or to add shades. Anything which would help people who don't know how to draw. Of course it will never be comparable to art created by even average artists, but it would've been awesome anyway.

@Pomorek I've sent you a PM 2 days ago, don't know if it worked and reached you or not. Let me know by replying (no need to type anything in particular  ) and I'll share my VR tech ideas with you, although if you read VR tech sites, interviews with devs, etc. there's a chance you came to the same ideas already. I'm not one of those really smart people. Just an average (or below) Joe, who just happens to think about the future a lot and likes  to waste hours on watching a programming keynote, to learn how devs can "cheat" their way past low performance in VR, even if I won't write a single line of code myself, ever.


----------



## NumbersNumbersNumbers (Feb 2, 2022)

Prehistorik said:


> I can guess what you mean, but I get the feeling I would not agree with your aforementioned rant, if it ever gets written


I just generally do not like it when I and my art is sexualized for it being of anthro characters, and then me by extension because I am the person drawing it. If you are one of those creepy fucks who feel the need to choke the chicken whenever you see a Judy from zootopia I cannot stop you, but I reserve the right to think you are weird as fuck and probably need to touch some grass if your only source of enjoyment in a fandom fulfills a sexual desire. The same thing goes for taking and editing peoples art for the purpose of jacking off to it (because that's the impression I get from your messages).

As someone who has gotten their art stolen and fetishized many times I can attest that for people just chilling and enjoying themselves in the fandom, behavior like that is fucking creepy as hell and does not make me want to continue creating art. It ruins my enjoyment of the fandom because there is always some person who believes they are entitled to pleasure and that artists are an avenue for that. If you commission NSFW art from NSFW artists cool for you, that's why those people exist. And if you take pleasure from NSFW art cool, that's kinda why it exists. But my art and the art of other creators who are not making NSFW art should not be taken and turned into objects of desire. Its not the fact that I view my art as some sentient thing that needs to be protected, its the fact I do not want nor need people taking my art and editing it because they would like it better if my OC was obese or had bigger tits and a smaller waist. If you don't like my art at face value then scroll on. And I especially do not want people stalking my social media and artwork for the expressed reason of feeling a tingle in their peepee because "cow lady hot". If that's what you want, go to the artists who specialize in that and pay them to draw whatever it is you are into that week. It pays their bills and you can feel as tingly as you want on your own time.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 3, 2022)

Prehistorik said:


> 1
> - Is there a site/place which allows finding people of exact same art interests? Maybe there are art style names? Just like there are games called "souls-like", maybe there are names for specific art styles or content?



That would be up to tags. If there's a tag for what you're looking for, you'll likely find it. We have no idea what you're thinking of, so there's no direct answer anyone can give you.



Prehistorik said:


> 2
> - Is there a website/post/video explaining how complicated and different group of people exist withing the generalized "furries"? Would you think developing such an explantion guide would be a good idea?
> - related to the above. If I'm a minority of minority within a minority, and repeat that 100x, maybe it's a good idea to create a place where people could find matches? Not like girlfriend/boyfriend type of matches, but there are so many different people who cannot stand others, and all within "furry". I was never among furry people online, just read some occasional comments on non furry websites, and learned about how hated the furries are, but also that so many people within the fandom hate other sub-groups. Some hate others for being cringy, some of these cringy ones who are hated for being cringy, hate others who enjoy NSFW furry art. Some of others may hate another subgroup for a kink they dislike cause they think the kink means the same as other bad kink, so everyone who enjoys this must be evil (for example: dragon vore, I've seen furries who wished people who like this, should be in jail as they're surely cannibals too - which is beyond dumb). Some hate "fursonas", some fursuiters, some people who have different political views. Divisions, divisions, divisions. That can be tiresome.


You can take this from life itself. The human race isn't just one, uniform group. Just look at how divided we are, and realize this follows suit with any fandom/community in existence. People have an idea, and then another person tweaks that idea, people begin to split apart, etc etc. The Furry tag isn't some sort of legal practice, it's just a label any random person can take and call their own. Whether or not they're widely accepted by other Label users is a whole different story.

I think what you're asking for is overly complex. It would involve dissecting everyone's interpretations on what Cringe is, and that wildly varies from person to person. Some people might not even have a proper understanding of the term at all!

If I were to compare it to when I used dating sites, I was a minority, if I'm understanding you correctly. I wanted a man that didn't drink or smoke. It refined my search, but I ended up with no matches because that combination is incredibly rare amongst single men (apparently). So in this case, the label could be something like "Anti-smoke" or "Anti-Alcohol". There's no real one word to sum everything up into a nice bundle, and since I'm the minority here, I'd have to create something on my own, which means it wouldn't be an established word usage unless it gained traction somehow. XD

Another thing on FA you might find, are group/icons that represent this. Some people go out of their way to create groups/icons based on location (Canada furs, USA furs), religion, or even gender flags. You could do what a lot of others do and advertise these on your profile/skim the userbase that is subscribed to it. I know it's not going to directly connect you with others just by searching it, but it still advertises to other people what kind of person you are, and can save you the trouble from an unpleasant conversation.



Prehistorik said:


> 3
> - Do old people, who enjoy only straight furry art, exist within the community? Notice I didn't write "furries" as at this point it's impossible to understand what that means. I'm way over 40. To be frank, I ask this cause I'm curious if I should buzz off or is there hope of finding people to talk about furry art and other topics. Especially if I'm not interested in basically all of the most popular (among "furries") things, which will narrow it down by quite a lot


I have seen older folk but I don't go out of my way to ask them those kinds of questions. <XD



Prehistorik said:


> 4
> - Where's VR at, in terms of furry part of it? I've seen VR chat, but that's rather simplistic. Is there anything more advanced being worked on anywhere? It would have to be for expensive PCs, with powerful hardware for detailed characters and the high-end tech for full body tracking.


VR chat is kinda the only vr chat I know of. I haven't heard of one that was exclusively furry made. I don't think Second Life has VR capability yet but I also don't use it to know.


Prehistorik said:


> 5
> - Are there youtubers/sites/etc. who are intelligent and willing to spend time on fighting the bad PR about people who enjoy furry art? It's so dumb I need to hide the fact I enjoy art just because most people have a really dumb idea what it means.



People are going to hate because they want to hate. If they don't want to be polite/level headed, don't even try changing their minds. Let them be and focus on finding real friends.

You don't have to hide it. You just have to work on not being afraid of what other people will think (unless of course you're hanging up something that's blatantly illegal).



Prehistorik said:


> 6
> - Is there a place to ask what happens with inactive artists? I wish to know if they will ever create more art. Some are silent since a few years, some since a decade, some since almost two. Where/who should I ask?



There is no designated place. With the amount of people that come looking, there honestly should be, but if you're desperate you can just make a thread/post/journal asking.



Prehistorik said:


> 7
> - Is creating a few topics in a short time allowed? Assuming they are very different topics, of course. I have so many topics I wanted to talk about over the years.



As long as there's a topic and it's not a duplicate post, go for it. Just try to make sure there's some space in between though. I don't know how their antispam system works so try not to post 10 topics in ten minutes. XD



Prehistorik said:


> 8
> - One last question and this is just me being lazy for which I apologize in advance. Is there any A.I based plugin for photoshop or other drawing software which helps changing the line to fur? I mean, if the art has arms and legs drawn with a simple line/outline. It would have to either have a direction as an input controlled by the artists, or determined by A.I. This is what I've spend hours on, modifying furry art to more "furry" art, and I was really curious if it can be done faster  If it's against the forum rules, as it should be in art section, let me change this to "what A.I stuff for furries" is out or in development. Seen Face Swap some years ago. What awesome stuff is out there now?


I've never heard of such a feature and I doubt there ever will. I don't remember if there's a default fur brush that comes with PS, but you can always download one and try to manipulate the settings to blend with whatever you paint over. It won't be perfect, but it's the only thing I can think of. Possibly the liquify tool. As mentioned there are filters for that, but you'll likely have accept that it's going to look like an image that was heavily filtered.


----------



## Prehistorik (Feb 3, 2022)

OttoVonBismarcksAss said:


> I just generally do not like it when I and my art is sexualized for it being of anthro characters, and then me by extension because I am the person drawing it. If you are one of those creepy fucks who feel the need to choke the chicken whenever you see a Judy from zootopia I cannot stop you, but I reserve the right to think you are weird as fuck and probably need to touch some grass if your only source of enjoyment in a fandom fulfills a sexual desire. The same thing goes for taking and editing peoples art for the purpose of jacking off to it (because that's the impression I get from your messages).
> 
> As someone who has gotten their art stolen and fetishized many times I can attest that for people just chilling and enjoying themselves in the fandom, behavior like that is fucking creepy as hell and does not make me want to continue creating art. It ruins my enjoyment of the fandom because there is always some person who believes they are entitled to pleasure and that artists are an avenue for that. If you commission NSFW art from NSFW artists cool for you, that's why those people exist. And if you take pleasure from NSFW art cool, that's kinda why it exists. But my art and the art of other creators who are not making NSFW art should not be taken and turned into objects of desire. Its not the fact that I view my art as some sentient thing that needs to be protected, its the fact I do not want nor need people taking my art and editing it because they would like it better if my OC was obese or had bigger tits and a smaller waist. If you don't like my art at face value then scroll on. And I especially do not want people stalking my social media and artwork for the expressed reason of feeling a tingle in their peepee because "cow lady hot". If that's what you want, go to the artists who specialize in that and pay them to draw whatever it is you are into that week. It pays their bills and you can feel as tingly as you want on your own time.


I think we're talking about different things now. I don't think you wrote anything related to this topic or me in this post, although I asked for help understanding your point of view, and I think it actually helped a bit. You're allergic to some things. I can understand that. The personal connection to your art, I can try understanding but it might be beyond my abilities, maybe because I never was an artist myself. If it makes you feel better, I'm more on your side than the people you hate so much side. Way more, but I don't share the anger at that other people as you do.




TyraWadman said:


> That would be up to tags. If there's a tag for what you're looking for, you'll likely find it. We have no idea what you're thinking of, so there's no direct answer anyone can give you.


Well, to make it short, let's say it's like tags, but there are no such tags.


TyraWadman said:


> You don't have to hide it. You just have to work on not being afraid of what other people will think (unless of course you're hanging up something that's blatantly illegal).


Oh but I do have to. Even if it was not anything as smeared as furry, even when it comes to anything just slightly going out of what's most "normal" according to the majority of the people within a group, it can destroy you. For example, if you go among religious people and say you don't believe in god, or the other way around, go among atheists and say you believe. Many will instantly think they're above you, they're better and that you don't deserve their respect. Why? Because they create the image of a person based on the stereotype they created or adopted after being influenced by others. It's pointless to explain that you don't have 10 eyes and are not walking upside down all the time. Once people assume you surely are, that's it. It shows on so many occasions. I'd give you a better example, but I really am trying to be careful here, as I've learned my lesson. A lot of people on any forum, just don't know anything else but me - them, me good, them bad. If you're not like me, and it can mean the stupidest not important thing imaginable, like what movies you like, is LoTR good or Star Wars  - they will just act as if they were in a cult (which is often actually true). So seeing how many misinformation and misconceptions float around about people who have anything to do with furry, no thanks, I'm not ever telling anyone. Life's too short to waste time on explaining obvious things to people who are ignorant and hostile. Did you see the Hanz memes, the Putin memes about furries? Have you seen how many views College Humor's vid about furries gathered? I mean, it's not a bad vid, I laughed here and there, but it shapes the views of "normal people" telling them all furries are sickos. Ugly sickos. You don't turn the river with a stick. Pointless to try. I don't seek acceptance or anything. I just like watching furry art, just like I like watching nice landscapes, listen to good music. Those latter things don't define me, why would my art choice do? I'm fine. I don't need to "come out". I want to be able to discuss furry stuff with people who also enjoy it, and that's why I'm here. That's enough. Real life people around me don't have to know. I was "I don't care what others think of me" type of person my whole life, and I've learned that people who are not as honest, simply have easier lives. Sad, but true.

As to other sections - I'm glad I'm not the only forty something guy here. I was surprised there's more than 1 per million.
I think you were on point with your example about not smoking and not drinking. That's exactly what I would expect. If I list what I dislike, most people would ask "then why are you here, you seem to dislike everything". But I guess there's like 100 people around the world with similar visual tastes and mentality etc. I just know it won't be easy to find them and I'm trying to figure out a way of making it easier. 
About what's cringe - I couldn't agree more that there's probably a thousand definitions. Actually, no. More like millions, as most people have their own, unique.
As to the Face Swap, that raccon face was impressive in 2018 (or so) and I wondered if there's anything new which would impress as much.

Thank you both for replies!


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 3, 2022)

Prehistorik said:


> Oh but I do have to. Even if it was not anything as smeared as furry, even when it comes to anything just slightly going out of what's most "normal" according to the majority of the people within a group, it can destroy you. For example, if you go among religious people and say you don't believe in god, or the other way around, go among atheists and say you believe. Many will instantly think they're above you, they're better and that you don't deserve their respect.


You're not wrong about that. I know it's easier said than done. My family is Christian and I'm atheist. People would always say drawing was for kids/babies, and that there was no point in doing it because I would lose interest when I got older. Everything I enjoyed was a problem. Everything I wore was a problem because it wasn't lady-like. At one point I was attending a job-help program but because it was being hosted inside of a rehab facility, people assumed I had never met assumed that I had drug problems. I'm not the super star my family hoped I would be, living in a house on the hill popping out grandkids and funding their retirement. These toxic mindsets can really affect your future. I lost job opportunities because of the rehab thing.

It was a lonely path to walk and no matter how hard things got, I was still 10x happier suffering it alone than with such a dysfunctional family that would constantly punish me for my passions. I didn't have to carry that constant pressure of pleasing others and could just focus solely on building _Me_. But this also helps if you're actually out in the world and on your own and not living with the people that create problems for you.



Prehistorik said:


> So seeing how many misinformation and misconceptions float around about people who have anything to do with furry, no thanks, I'm not ever telling anyone.


It's different if you're just minding your own business and someone happens to catch a glimpse over your shoulder what you're looking at (in your own home). You don't have to explain it to them at all.

If it's someone like my mom she'd probably just ask "Is that a zelda character???" because everyone is a zelda character to her. I just say yes because even though I'm not ashamed, it's exhausting to try and explain that 'NO, mother. I don't obsess over Zelda games so much that I ONLY look at images of it'. But yea... XD

It's obviously different if you make a spectacle of it in front of dozens of people you aren't familiar with. But I don't think anyone should be doing that. There are things you could look out for though. Maybe YOU won't announce it to the public, but a lot of other people do with things like pins and accessories that scream their furriness to the world!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 4, 2022)

Prehistorik said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've decided to make this thread, cause I'm very curious about the answers. Maybe people who know the furry part of online world could help.
> I've enjoyed furry art as far back as the era of Eric W. Schwartz' art on Amiga CDs. I've browsed some furry art sites some years ago, but stopped in early 2010s. Since then I was completely out until I've encountered some discussions in comment sections of some non-furry sites. Finally decided to make an account here now and would love to know the answers to the questions below.
> ...


Well, you can try the main website here, for starters.... as there's tons of artwork on here...... but if you looking for more of a "niche" type of style or genre...... you didn't specify, so it's hard to say, then.... you'd probably need to look around the web more, based on search terms of your specific interests probably - in order to find any specific themes, styles, or... genres.

If it's just mainstream art though - here is a good place to start - for Furry based stuff. Deviant Art might be worth a try, or... even Ink Bunny, if you dare.


Prehistorik said:


> 2
> - Is there a website/post/video explaining how complicated and different group of people exist withing the generalized "furries"? Would you think developing such an explantion guide would be a good idea?
> - related to the above. If I'm a minority of minority within a minority, and repeat that 100x, maybe it's a good idea to create a place where people could find matches? Not like girlfriend/boyfriend type of matches, but there are so many different people who cannot stand others, and all within "furry". I was never among furry people online, just read some occasional comments on non furry websites, and learned about how hated the furries are, but also that so many people within the fandom hate other sub-groups. Some hate others for being cringy, some of these cringy ones who are hated for being cringy, hate others who enjoy NSFW furry art. Some of others may hate another subgroup for a kink they dislike cause they think the kink means the same as other bad kink, so everyone who enjoys this must be evil (for example: dragon vore, I've seen furries who wished people who like this, should be in jail as they're surely cannibals too - which is beyond dumb). Some hate "fursonas", some fursuiters, some people who have different political views. Divisions, divisions, divisions. That can be tiresome.


There's always going to be drama where ever one goes..... but the good news is: is that you don't have to participate in it, or tolerate it, if you don't want to. ☺

I'm kinda guilty of falling into this trap myself, a lot..... where: I let my personal disagreements and squabbles (with some people) overtake my enjoyment of some of my Fandom activities; and in way - it's something I'm trying to work on..... but *in your case* you may not have these kinds of issues.... and (you're lucky if that's the case).... and - (in turn) I'd advise that you just stick to communities, people, and interests that you may enjoy..... and keep the drama at arm's length, if you can.

But..... the reality of the World is that: sometimes people just don't get along, and we have to accept that fact, also.


Prehistorik said:


> 3
> - Do old people, who enjoy only straight furry art, exist within the community? Notice I didn't write "furries" as at this point it's impossible to understand what that means. I'm way over 40. To be frank, I ask this cause I'm curious if I should buzz off or is there hope of finding people to talk about furry art and other topics. Especially if I'm not interested in basically all of the most popular (among "furries") things, which will narrow it down by quite a lot


And...... age is only a number. You're only old if you think you are. And if you feel you aren't, then.... there's nothing to explain in that regard.


----------



## Prehistorik (Feb 4, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> as there's tons of artwork on here...... but if you looking for more of a "niche" type of style or genre...... you didn't specify, so it's hard to say,


It's just complicated. For example, I don't like skinny characters, but I don't like fat either, so what tag would I use? if I exclude both, I'll end up with nothing. Then, 60-90% of content is for gays, women and bi. Then there's the fact I don't like neither infantile style nor the opposite, like for example comics about furries at war, with scars, sad/serious look etc. Then there is realism. I don't like it and like it, depends on what is considered the opposite, so no tags here either. Then there's a fact I have very unique approach to beauty, I like what many artists consider wrong, like bad shading, wrong shadow, wrong anatomy like no visible muscles, but I also dislike anything extreme so tagging for not anatomically correct would not work. Then I'd rather see no nips or big breasts, but this tag would give me just gay characters. Then add another - I like to pursue the perfection and that perfection was shaped only by my own brain, due to specific individual factors, differences in genes and other, life experiences and the fact I like the unknown, For this reason I prefer characters with some parts covered. This is something for a whole other topic. Everyone has its own beauty definition and it's surprising how most people don't even realize how individual their own "ideal" is.
Let's continue.
I usually find some parts of the drawing to be perfect but it's hard to find everything at once. Also, usually when I find some ridiculously talented artist, there's usually something, like "I don't draw anymore" or just content I'm not really interested in, like just explicit sex comics  (I like some too, but not in terms of what I'm searching for, while pursuing the art which just makes me smile and feel mellow/happy) or just hug poses and nothing more (some women artists have this flaw - saw one which is absolutely insanely talented and draws absolutely awesome stuff, but just faces/heads and basically everything is about romance/hugging/love and nothing else. Too bad, as comics from her would've been absolutely awesome, if they, again, happened to fit with what I like in comics.  Or games. If she made characters for a AAA game..
sorry, I drifted into day dreaming again 

Finding something even close to what I like is always like finding a treasure.
Over a year ago, I saw one art on non-furry site with a character diving, it was a pond, I think, maybe in a jungle. I think the anthro character  was a feline or wolf. The art quality was absolutely insane, the background was good, the whole artwork just made you wish it was possible to exist in a world from the drawing. I don't even remember if the character was naked on not. Surely wasn't deliberately sexual, I just remember the overall mood of the art. I will surely find this artist one day. I hope she or he made other art at this level. I just hope it's not locked to some Twitter account and not possible to find anywhere else like here or the other site you've mentioned.

I would probably have found it already if I had more time (or I wouldn't waste it on creating stupid threads like this one and spamming in it aftewards


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 6, 2022)

Prehistorik said:


> It's just complicated. For example, I don't like skinny characters, but I don't like fat either, so what tag would I use? if I exclude both, I'll end up with nothing. Then, 60-90% of content is for gays, women and bi. Then there's the fact I don't like neither infantile style nor the opposite, like for example comics about furries at war, with scars, sad/serious look etc. Then there is realism. I don't like it and like it, depends on what is considered the opposite, so no tags here either. Then there's a fact I have very unique approach to beauty, I like what many artists consider wrong, like bad shading, wrong shadow, wrong anatomy like no visible muscles, but I also dislike anything extreme so tagging for not anatomically correct would not work. Then I'd rather see no nips or big breasts, but this tag would give me just gay characters. Then add another - I like to pursue the perfection and that perfection was shaped only by my own brain, due to specific individual factors, differences in genes and other, life experiences and the fact I like the unknown, For this reason I prefer characters with some parts covered. This is something for a whole other topic. Everyone has its own beauty definition and it's surprising how most people don't even realize how individual their own "ideal" is.
> Let's continue.
> I usually find some parts of the drawing to be perfect but it's hard to find everything at once. Also, usually when I find some ridiculously talented artist, there's usually something, like "I don't draw anymore" or just content I'm not really interested in, like just explicit sex comics  (I like some too, but not in terms of what I'm searching for, while pursuing the art which just makes me smile and feel mellow/happy) or just hug poses and nothing more (some women artists have this flaw - saw one which is absolutely insanely talented and draws absolutely awesome stuff, but just faces/heads and basically everything is about romance/hugging/love and nothing else. Too bad, as comics from her would've been absolutely awesome, if they, again, happened to fit with what I like in comics.  Or games. If she made characters for a AAA game..
> sorry, I drifted into day dreaming again
> ...


@Prehistorik Well...... my opinions and advice are on here, for whatever it's worth to you, my friend.

And so, (I always say on here) if that - one doesn't like the message I'm giving (or - they feel it's not helpful), then hey - all I can say at that point is: at least I tried, and I wish you the best of luck then..... okay?

But - nowhere did I say or suggest that you were "spamming" the board, by creating this thread. (I haven't a clue where that's coming from) at least as far as I'm concerned. In fact, I felt the topic you raised was a good enough one for me to reply to the other day.... and so - there ya go. ☺
-------------------------------------
*(But to follow up): as far as artwork content goes - there's probably always going to be some things and topics within a certain genre out there that may be unappealing..... and so, "weeding out" the un-interesting stuff for you, and only focusing on the stuff you like.... may be what you'll need to learn how to do, in the future..... because (as far as I can tell): there's no real "magic bullet" out there that'll serve up only things you like when searching online. That's not really a realistic expectation I think..... but - that's just my opinion..... I'm not an expert or nothing.

And so, having to accept the good (as well as the bad) will be a part of the deal in all likelihood; and just tuning out the content that doesn't appeal to you - will need become a habit probably.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 6, 2022)

Prehistorik said:


> 2
> - Is there a website/post/video explaining how complicated and different group of people exist withing the generalized "furries"? Would you think developing such an explantion guide would be a good idea?


Have to agree with Tyra that people are people and generally, well, ignorant.  I'll post what I told my son when he found out mom2 was furry:
Why do people hate furries?   Because it's easy to fear, hate, and destroy.  It's self challenging, hard, and requires effort to ask, challenge notions and beliefs, and have a discussion.  Furry is this: essentially enjoying and imagining living in a world of Disney Robin Hood or Jungle  Book, TMNT, Peppa Pig, Zootopia, Aladdin, Thundercats, Sing...  If those worlds seem ok abd believable or like you want to hope they are as good as they are, thanks for being normal.  The people imagining it and making stories?  Furry.  
Is it a good idea?  More below.


Prehistorik said:


> 3
> - Do old people, who enjoy only straight furry art, exist within the community? Notice I didn't write "furries" as at this point it's impossible to understand what that means. I'm way over 40. To be frank, I ask this cause I'm curious if I should buzz off or is there hope of finding people to talk about furry art and other topics. Especially if I'm not interested in basically all of the most popular (among "furries") things, which will narrow it down by quite a lot


Yes, furry and non-furry.  If you’re asking if some are crude enough to laugh at Schwartz's "Furry Problem" series...
 "Difference in Size" is a hilarious icebreaker in the house, with Clarisse and Sabrina once I think it safe.  Tragically, they make me and the wife smile from time to time


Prehistorik said:


> 5
> - Are there youtubers/sites/etc. who are intelligent and willing to spend time on fighting the bad PR about people who enjoy furry art? It's so dumb I need to hide the fact I enjoy art just because most people have a really dumb idea what it means.


Yes,  but not in your face.   You can't fight ignorance and disinformation with fact as it is rooted in feelings.  But, yes: BBC, Australian News, Associated Press, Rolling Stone, nearly every non-toxic furry ever...  

I'm suffering insomnia right now, so hopefully this all makes sense and seems reasonable or else it's gibberish and I'm in a fever dream.


----------



## Prehistorik (Feb 8, 2022)

@Connor J. Coyote I didn't mean you're spamming, no worries 
@Minerva_Minx I speak Insomian, it's my native language. I understood  thanks


----------

